# When to register with S/W for benefit



## newseeker1 (29 Nov 2010)

Hi 
Being made redundant at the end of this year and getting statutory and redundancy package from the company 
Due to size of redundancy package, would have to wait 9 weeks before getting anything from SW in terms of JSB

Have been told by tax consultant to wait until March 2011 before going to SW to register with them as if go at start of Jan 2011, will be on the system but wont get anything for 9 weeks at least due to size of package am getting. Have been told that once do start to get money in March it wont be backdated to Jan have been told but as registered with welfare from start Jan will only get JSP until end of 2011 - 9 months.

Have been told that if not confident will get job before end of 2011 that should wait to get to SW until  March and that as 9 week period is up will get processed quicker in s/w system and get JSB quicker and will get it for 12 months up until March 2012

Is this right?

Also, what is impact in terms of prsi contributions and loss of benefits/entitlements when start working again by waiting until March before contacting S/W?.  Have been working long time so do i lose everything have built up over all these years so that starting from scratch again when start working again or can i make personal PRSI contribution payments myself to ensure no break in prsi contribs

Not sure if making sense

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (30 Nov 2010)

You should 'sign on' immedaitley on becoming unemployed, irrespective on any potentiola periods of disqualification. This is for a number of reasons;
1. Thre may be a period of less thna 9 weeks disqualification involed (i.e amoutns of redundancy padi mayne used to to pay off debt which may reduce the disqualification time, there may be discretion by Deciding Officer applied that may recude the period)
2. You will get 'credited contributions' for the periods of disqualifcation whcih will affect future benefits/pension.
The 2009 will be the contributing year that will govern your entitlement, irrespective whether you sign on in Jan or March.
See this link for detailed info. on redundancy


----------



## Bronte (30 Nov 2010)

Absolutely amazed at the advice you got from a tax consultant in relation to social welfare.  What is quite clear is that they don't have a clue and should not be giving advice on social welfare.  Is this part of their brief, are you paying for this advice?  

One thing that has always been clear about the social welfare system is that you sign on immediately.  There are large delays in getting any payments processed it can take months.


----------



## newseeker1 (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks for replies and advise.  No, wasnt paying for this advise but advisor mentioned it on a few occassions 

If i apply in Jan and dont get anything until March say, 

do i get back payment from Jan 1st to date in March in terms of JSB or does JSB only come into play from end of disqualification period only

how long with the period of JSB run for.  Will it run from Jan 1st - Dec 31st 2011 or from end of disqualification period or date i receive 1st payment.  I have been working for yeras so have built up lot of contributions so should quality for 12 month JSB 

The advisers pov was that if confident will get job before Dec 31st 2011 then sign on in Jan . but if not confident will get job before Dec 31st 2011 then wait until the period of disqualification has elapsed and then go to S/W and you will get payment for 12 months I,E, March 2011 to March 2012 - 

Regading the credited contributions for peripod of disqualification which can affect future benefits/pension - can i make my own personal contributions to cover that period myself if i didnt sign onto March

All new to this so apologies for questions - wanna make sure am doing right thing
Thanks


----------



## eastbono (30 Nov 2010)

If you sign on in Jan 2011 you will disqualified for the time period in relation to the amount of redundancy you are paid that is presuming that you are under 50 years of age. Your days on JSB assuming it will be 312 days will start from Jan 2011 on the other hand if you wait until the disqualification period if over and then sign on your 312 days will start from that date e.g. March 2011.Your JSB will not be backdated from March to Jan because it is a disqualification period.  To be honest I wouldnt worry too much about the loss of 9 weeks contributions it should not really affect your entitlements.Once you sign on your contributions will be up and running again. If you sign on in Jan you will lose out on 9 weeks at €196 which is the current basic rate for a person and at the end of the day €1000 isnt to be sniffed at.  As I dont know your personal circumstances this could even be more if you have and adult dependent and child dependent.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Dec 2010)

scotty1 said:


> Thanks for replies and advise. No, wasnt paying for this advise but advisor mentioned it on a few occassions
> 
> If i apply in Jan and dont get anything until March say,
> 
> do i get back payment from Jan 1st to date in March in terms of JSB or does JSB only come into play from end of disqualification period only


You don't get paid for the period of disqualification which runs from your date of leaving on P45, irrespective of when you register you claim.


scotty1 said:


> how long with the period of JSB run for. Will it run from Jan 1st - Dec 31st 2011 or from end of disqualification period or date i receive 1st payment. I have been working for yeras so have built up lot of contributions so should quality for 12 month JSB


The period of payment is 312 days less the period of disqualification, irrespective of wehn you register the claim.


scotty1 said:


> The advisers pov was that if confident will get job before Dec 31st 2011 then sign on in Jan . but if not confident will get job before Dec 31st 2011 then wait until the period of disqualification has elapsed and then go to S/W and you will get payment for 12 months I,E, March 2011 to March 2012


this is njot correct as per previous answer


scotty1 said:


> Regading the credited contributions for peripod of disqualification which can affect future benefits/pension - can i make my own personal contributions to cover that period myself if i didnt sign onto March


You could pay voluntary contributions, but why would you if you are getting them credited to you by signing on for the period anyhow?


----------



## eastbono (1 Dec 2010)

Hi Welfarite,

The period of payment is 312 days less the period of disqualification, irrespective of wehn you register the claim.

This is not the case if the OP does not register his claim for nine weeks after the date of cessation of work he will have already technically completed his disqualification period and will  be entitled to Jobseekers Benefit for 312 days.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2010)

eastbono said:


> Hi Welfarite,
> 
> The period of payment is 312 days less the period of disqualification, irrespective of wehn you register the claim.
> 
> This is not the case if the OP does not register his claim for nine weeks after the date of cessation of work he will have already technically completed his disqualification period and will be entitled to Jobseekers Benefit for 312 days.


 Thankds for correction


----------

